# Found Some



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

Went out this morning first thing on the Gotta Go by myself and only accomplished catching a net. Had to cut the lines; therefore, lost three umbrella rigs. Stayed a little while and came in because the wind picked up. Got a little bumpy out.

Went back out around 3:30. Just inside the 3 mile line off Rudee picked up some throw backs and a couple of keepers in the 33" range.

Heading back out in the morning with a friend from church. Will post the results.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

glad you made it out bud- you didnt have to go alone- i dont have you rnumber in my new phone- i al up at 0430 every morning if you guys need help- 757 685 4811 jamie


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats on the 33 incher


----------

